# How do they test for autism?



## smurff

Hi, my apologies first cause I did ask this question on another thread I put on so if you have replied there thank you I will read them. 
We have decided to go ahead with autism testing on my 4yr old daughter if peadiatrion says so. She has learning difficulties, sensory issues, globally delayed and poss autism. I know it's a long process to test for autism but I'm just wondering what happens when they test. 
My daughter has been through so much already and I'm reluctant to put her through more. :cry:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

For us it was just going to see a pediatrician that specialized in behavior/delays. DD played with the toys he had set up in a corner in his office while we talked, and he observed her and how she acted from the moment he walked into the room (he was looking to see if she turned to look at us for our reaction, etc). He also played some simple games with her, like rolling a ball back and forth. He didn't think DD had any signs of autism, so that was the end of testing for us.

Good luck!


----------



## Nela

For us, it is different as we chose a different route.

I flagged his behavior via his preschool as they have a 3rd party that can come in with a behavior specialist to observe a child there and make recommendations. Our preschool had already noted some things but then the manager set up her own observation, and then got the ball rolling as she was convinced it was worth doing. They sent someone, and then the preschool organization sent another as well. All the observations came back with the same results - kiddo should be sent to early intervention and screened. He was placed directly at the Early Intervention Center which is staffed by specialists and medical personnel. They take 6 weeks for observation so they run it like a preschool and get real observations there directly and they work as a team. They gathered a lot of info from us as well. One specialist already told us that she is convinced he is on the spectrum and I don't doubt it. We're meeting the pediatrician next week and the week after we are all setting up his treatment plan. 

There were other routes like our family doctor but she is totally useless so I knew for a fact that she'd bring us to a dead end.

His speech therapist also referred him to the hospital to have a full evaluation done. They were missing the better part of his file but, based on their own observations, pretty much ruled out ASD and diagnosed only a speech delay because he could make some eye contact. That was exactly how they said it, as if no ASD child could make any eye contact at all. :wacko: :dohh: 

For me, I knew the EIC would be the best option as my son is not an extreme case but you need to know what to look for. These are people who work with these kids day in and day out. I fully trust their expertise. Plus, the minute we took him there, there was absolutely no denying how much more similar he was to those kids than the ones at the mainstream preschool he had been attending.

As for you, it seems a lot of the work has already been started. I expect the next step will be something like the CARS or ADOS test by a specialist to try and stimulat those behaviors and see how your daughter plays. The history will be a big chunk of it, I am sure. It won't necessarily be so long, depending on who needs to perform the test and how long the waiting list is there. At least, I am hoping it won't be. Wishing you a smooth ride that provides you with more answers than questions. :flower: :hugs:


----------



## lusterleaf

I am in the US so I am not sure if it is different here but at 18 months I called Early Intervention, I requested a Psychological Evaluation because I noticed some "red flags". The psychologist that diagnosed him put out a bunch of toys to see how he would play with them. He also covered one toy with his hand and tried to see how my DS would react. You can also bring a child to a developmental pediatrician to diagnose as well.


----------



## smurff

Thanks everyone. My dd already has had early intervention involved, she went to a child development clinic where she was surrounded by professionals who knew all about autism, the lady incharge is very experienced in autism, not only is her child autistic but she's worked with autistic children and children thought to have it for over 20yrs, even our peadiatrion said if she thought it was autism then it most properly is.
She's had reports from speech therapist, child physiologist, nursery, child development clinic and she also has an EHCP. she's in a specialist school now so once again is surrounded by experts in this field. Even if she was autistic there isn't anymore help we could get for her, she has an amazing team looking after her and she wants for nothing. 
We would literally be testing her just to know one way or the other.
Her next peadiatrion app is due any time and that's when they are discussing weather to test or not. 
I'm not sure how they will do it cause she already has all the health care reports and is in a specialist environment. Every health care professional who knows about autism us already involved in her care so what extra can they do to tell weather she has it or not?


----------

